# ST-E3-RT and 600EX-RT to trigger Yongnuo?



## shtarker (Apr 19, 2014)

I recently bought an ST-E3-RT and 600EX-RT and was thinking of buying another 600EX-RT when a friend told me about his Yongnuo flashes and what great bang for the buck they are. Are there any Yongnuo flashes that can be fired via radio signal by the ST-E3-RT? If not, what is my next best option? I'm new to flash photography, so please be gentle.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 19, 2014)

Yongnuo is apparently working on a clone of the 600EX-RT, but it isn't out yet; If you can live without a second light for a bit I'd wait and see how it works out. The other Yongnuo lights may have optical triggering, but no sense spending for that if you're already into Canon's radio system.

Jim


----------



## shtarker (Apr 19, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> Yongnuo is apparently working on a clone of the 600EX-RT, but it isn't out yet; If you can live without a second light for a bit I'd wait and see how it works out. The other Yongnuo lights may have optical triggering, but no sense spending for that if you're already into Canon's radio system.
> 
> Jim



Thanks! I did a google search on the Yongnuo 6xx ex rt and it has been rumored as coming out since mid 2013. A lot of people are getting upset that Yongnuo keeps stringing them along. Could it be due to legal issues with Canon? Or is the Canon method of radio transmission not proprietary?


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 19, 2014)

shtarker said:


> Thanks! I did a google search on the Yongnuo 6xx ex rt and it has been rumored as coming out since mid 2013. A lot of people are getting upset that Yongnuo keeps stringing them along. Could it be due to legal issues with Canon? Or is the Canon method of radio transmission not proprietary?



If Yongnuo is making people mad delaying a product release, it is because they cloned that from Canon too... 

I don't know about the legalities of what they're doing, but Canon's radio system was proprietary until Yongnuo figured it out. In a perfect world it'll become the de facto standard and a generation of studio lights which speak it will emerge.

Jim


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 19, 2014)

Being a power user of the Canon RT system, and having the Yongnuo YN-E3-RT (the ST-E3-RT clone) I would strongly advise you to not wait for another overpriced, under built, sub performing Yongnuo "clone". Get another Canon 600 and use it without issue for years, then sell it for almost the same money you bought it for.


----------

